
Real time drawing on infinite canvas - denis_g
http://worlddraws.com/
======
denis_g
Just a little project I made a few year ago with a friend. It has lots of
flaws, because it was not maintained since 2013. However, I think the idea is
still awesome and the main functionality works: draw together with other
people one a LARGE canvas. (No mobile support)

